

Paypal disables Mass Payments API without prior warning - cynusx
http://struct.tumblr.com/post/9164514748/paypal-disabled-mass-pay

======
byoung2
The title is misleading. Mass payments still worked for me as of this morning.
From the article, it sounds like maybe it no longer works when using the API
to send mass payments on behalf of another account.

